# what do you think grandy boys



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

river came about 4 foot up over night with more rain on the way. with this heavey water pushing into the big lake. I predick that the frist king will be cault on 8/6/11 they catch them mid n late aug. because of all the rain it will be sooner......you guys name that day:lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yesterday.........:evil:


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

You can send some rain down my way just a bit. Altough I think next week we may get it anways. I think the week of the 15th should be some kings in the Joe. I fished yesterday for chrome, but water temps were still high. The water level was on the rise though. I think we've hit the edge, if the lake flips the kings will be at the pier.


----------



## TDI (Dec 29, 2008)

At least everything not quite as silver will be everywhere. :evilsmile


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

.......... your late...try a week ago.. .....altho it was just a smidge further north


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Good Lord, please don't remind me King season is darn near upon us...

Lame...


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I took my first tunnie 6-19-11. whats all this talk about???? King run is over:evilsmile


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

For Bonus points, when the first king is caught at 6th St, where will the hook and chunk of yarn attached to a 10' leader be located? 

Dorsal

Belly

Gill plate

Tail

Side

Outside edge of mouth

Winterrun--you can't technically start screaming "Tuna, Tuna!" until October and the kings are on gravel...and only after dark and several alcoholic beverages have been consumed. It's an unspoken Tippy Rule. Screaming that in June when nobody is around to hear it just doesn't get the job done. 

And they never start screaming "Tuna!" during the day as that only attracts the attention of the DNR.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> For Bonus points, when the first king is caught at 6th St, where will the hook and chunk of yarn attached to a 10' leader be located?
> 
> Dorsal
> 
> ...


 
Your absolutely right, Hutch.
In my pursuit for quieter fishable waters i sometimes forget how the other half live.:lol:
My guess is the first king will be netted, not hooked and then quickly dispatched w/ a bonk on the head from a 40 oz Milwaukees Best Bottle. The story to follow of how the beast was fought and landed will be one only compared to the writings of Hemingway.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll be kayak fishing the mouth of the St. Joe tomorrow morning. I'll post my report afterwards.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

tannhd said:


> I'll be kayak fishing the mouth of the St. Joe tomorrow morning. I'll post my report afterwards.


Water will be in the upper 70's...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Boozer said:


> Water will be in the upper 70's...


Probably the best time to fish it from a kayak. 

If he tried that when the water was cold it's doubtful he'd make it back to post a report--either by getting hit or by getting clotheslined by a lead core, planer board, copper...no matter what, it'd probably end up being a bad day. It'd be something to see though. I wouldn't even have to fish...just let me sit on the pier and watch someone in a kayak trying to weave in and out of that traffic. I'll even bring the popcorn!  :lol:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> Probably the best time to fish it from a kayak.
> 
> If he tried that when the water was cold it's doubtful he'd make it back to post a report--either by getting hit or by getting clotheslined by a lead core, planer board, copper...no matter what, it'd probably end up being a bad day. It'd be something to see though. I wouldn't even have to fish...just let me sit on the pier and watch someone in a kayak trying to weave in and out of that traffic. I'll even bring the popcorn!  :lol:


Watched a guy 5 years ago on a flipover in a 12 foot boat with a 6 horse trolling with a rod in his hand. Hooked a fish just in front of the channel and put it in nuetral. There were probably 200 boats trolling the pierheads that day. How that guy made it out alive is beyond me.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> Probably the best time to fish it from a kayak.
> 
> If he tried that when the water was cold it's doubtful he'd make it back to post a report--either by getting hit or by getting clotheslined by a lead core, planer board, copper...no matter what, it'd probably end up being a bad day. It'd be something to see though. I wouldn't even have to fish...just let me sit on the pier and watch someone in a kayak trying to weave in and out of that traffic. I'll even bring the popcorn!  :lol:


Oh it happens, when I worked out there, you would see a kayak every once in a while, the Captain's would bitch up a storm, but in all honesty they never were really a problem, stayed on the outside of the trolling "circle"...

The problem was you always have that one boat who doesn't want to go the same direction as every one else, those guys were the problem...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

quest32a said:


> Watched a guy 5 years ago on a flipover in a 12 foot boat with a 6 horse trolling with a rod in his hand. Hooked a fish just in front of the channel and put it in nuetral. There were probably 200 boats trolling the pierheads that day. How that guy made it out alive is beyond me.


I got cocky a couple years ago and trolled the Manistee harbor during an August flip...with my boat. Three rods out with large T-sticks...hooked a double...boats everywhere...me with both rods in my hand...running the tiller with my foot...guys yelling...me yelling back...did one quick circle toward the city launch and away from the armada...got both fish...chain smoked about four cigarettes to calm my nerves...said "screw this! and went back to bed while I still was still in one piece! 

Haven't had that type of cocky urge since. :lol:


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

tannhd said:


> I'll be kayak fishing the mouth of the St. Joe tomorrow morning. I'll post my report afterwards.


Good luck waiting for report. I really doubt youll find a king. Maybe a summer run steelie.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

doubt it on the kings, too.

Even if i catch a few 8 lb drums it's still fun to land them on a yak.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Drum are a blast!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Boozer said:


> Drum are a blast!


Freshwater Redfish baby!!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

samsteel said:


> Freshwater Redfish baby!!


Redfish works! Lot of guys call em freshwater Permit too, whatever they are, they love crayfish flies and pull line like it's cool...


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I caught a nice 9 lber a bit ago. They seem to like orange and silver lil cleos.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

august 23ish. ripper dave. right in the chops.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't even bother with the downtown brown until after celebration on the grand.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

only cheating yourself.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

no lead said:


> only cheating yourself.


Nah. I go north to fill the freezer with chrome fish and then play with the bronze backs.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

i don't blame you 1 bit.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

diztortion said:


> Nah. I go north to fill the freezer with chrome fish and then play with the bronze backs.


They got to be chrome before they go brown. :evil: I am going north as well but not looking to fill the freezer. Unless its with eggs, and the fish that went with them. Other then that most go back.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

No big fish in St Joe. Th perch bite was on though. Caught a buttload of 8-10 inchers in 25 ft. Ate well tonight.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

riverbob said:


> river came about 4 foot up over night with more rain on the way. with this heavey water pushing into the big lake. I predick that the frist king will be cault on 8/6/11 they catch them mid n late aug. because of all the rain it will be sooner......you guys name that day:lol:


waters coming down, n cleaning up.......maybe,maybe not:chillin:


----------



## wmufishingclub (Oct 13, 2010)

thousand: club money says: in the ANUS - everyone's favorite hole at 6th street !!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## halliday45 (Jan 3, 2011)

think its worth a try with these cold nights


----------

